# Puppies!



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I got to watch a birth for the first time today. One of my friends runs a rescue and recently got a very pregnant new rescue. She gave birth today to 8 gorgeous puppies... Two males, six females. She might have one more, we think we feel it... But it is probably not alive. We are monitoring her health and the puppies. Little lab mixes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bet that gave you puppy fever! Such sweet little things....


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes it did! The mother is showing signs of rejecting the runt... If that is the case I'll be taking him home to bottle feed. I don't want her to reject him but admittedly I'd love to have one of the little guys around...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Such precious babies. Be sure to rotate the babes so the smaller birth weight ones can have their fair share of nursing time as the larger ones will push the small ones off. Watch the Mother Dog, sometimes a pup is rejected by the Mom because something isn't right. So hard, and if the pup seems fine, then do what you can to save the babe, but nature has a way sometimes...I have seen it before, but they just know when something isn't right and will reject that pup. I wish I knew more to help, but my puppy experiences are very limited. This is a beautiful litter and Mother Dog looks good! Good luck (and I would want one of the puppies too!).


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Deber! I left last night around 1 am and I'm headed back over there this evening for my puppy watching shift. Momma had had 4 litters on the streets (said nearby residents) and her last two litters had all passed away due to predators. She was a pro during the birth and at taking care of her babies. It was incredible to watch...

You can see the largest pup in the photo here... an adorable guy. He pushes the other pups away to get to the milk... his current nickname is "fatty", haha


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Honestly the Momma looks really good to have been on the streets...breaks my heart about her other litters. Know this will be her last and finally she will be fixed and be able to find her forever family. The pups all look fat and healthy and that "Fatty" boy is so cute! But watch the little ones, they will sleep and it is hard to realize they just can't get their time nursing before one of the bigger or more aggressive babes knock them off. I useto keep a basket close and put the larger pups in the basket to sleep so the little ones could have their fair share of time. Big ones got to finish-up.

Just nothing more precious than a litter of babes. How very cute they are.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Thanks Deber! I left last night around 1 am and I'm headed back over there this evening for my puppy watching shift. Momma had had 4 litters on the streets (said nearby residents) and her last two litters had all passed away due to predators. She was a pro during the birth and at taking care of her babies. It was incredible to watch...
> 
> You can see the largest pup in the photo here... an adorable guy. He pushes the other pups away to get to the milk... his current nickname is "fatty", haha


"Survival of the fattest!" Ha! 

How's the littlest? Did mama accept him? Did she have a ninth pup after all?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

No ninth pup, and the little one has been accepted by mom but brothers and sisters are kicking him out. We are cycling. Don't know if you can tell anything at this age but my SO is a vet tech, said their hearts and lungs sound great! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh my. Momma dog looks like a puppy herself in those pics. What s brautiful family.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She is only about 2-3  Isnt that terrible? on her fifth litter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Mama looks so sweet. I hope she finds a good family.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She is very very sweet. Someone is already interested in her so I am hopeful! My friend has her baby from another litter in foster, too... She is 11 mos and feral. I've been working on socializing her. When I leash her she refuses to walk with me so I've just been sitting with her and telling her how pretty she is. It is working slowly.

Here are a few more adorable pup pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

There is a special place in my heart for rescue mamas. Our first dog, a springer spaniel, came from a rescue where she was taken in from the streets and gave birth to 11 puppies (likely pregnant multiple times prior). She was eventually placed with us.  She was the best girl. She passed in 2011 from brain cancer, but I still keep in touch with one woman who adopted two of her babies. They turned 9 in May. I love the pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love seeing the pics and receiving updates. Thanks!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So adorable! Thanks for sharing although I really should stay away from puppy pics  That big pup reminds me of Bentley. He never missed a meal and was round the day I brought him home


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> She is very very sweet. Someone is already interested in her so I am hopeful! My friend has her baby from another litter in foster, too... She is 11 mos and feral. I've been working on socializing her. When I leash her she refuses to walk with me so I've just been sitting with her and telling her how pretty she is. It is working slowly.
> 
> Here are a few more adorable pup pics!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are so kind! And I can't bear thinking of the life that poor girl has had thus far! Those pictures are absolutely adorable. When you speak of how many litters she had borne (and others speak of the many litters borne by rescue dogs) I think of how my best friend never wanted to breed a dog after seeing one of her dogs give birth. She said she couldn't bear to see another of her dogs in so much pain!

NewfieMom


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Had to post a "before" pic.... she was massive!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful-mom looks fairly small herself. How sad this is her 5th litter and she's had several on the streets. Even sadder to hear the pups didn't make it due to predators, so heartbreaking. 

I know she and her babies are in good hands now.

She was all babies before she delivered.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ashley, the baby pictures just warm our hearts! That poor Momma, before the litter was Huge. I am so glad she will not face this again. You are a Saint for walking her and getting her use to being with a Human. She needs to learn to trust again.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this thread, they are adorable. Thank you for helping with these pups. I would have a hard time not taking one home!


----------

